# Need to know exactly, which investment types can be shown for proof-of-funds



## surajps (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey,
I really wanted to know 'exactly' what kind of Financial statements is acceptable at CIC office for showcasing proof-of-funds for PR-Visa, other than (Fixed deposit & SB).

My financial liquid assets are not put in SB bank account rather in much of Investment schemes available in my home country (India).
Majorly, I have invested in:
*(1) National Savings certificate (Govt scheme for period of 6 years fixed)*

I am eager to know whether this can be shown for _*proof-of-funds*_ for PR-visa process (for CAD $11,086 as stated by CIC) ??
:rolleyes2:

Please help me as it is very important to me,
other wise I hav to find some other alternative for finding funds of this much amount... !! :confused2:


----------



## surajps (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey folks.....
It would be grateful if anyone can give an input or thought on this...

"Can I show NSC (National Savings Certificate)",
an infrastructure Bond in Indian Govt. postal scheme (6 years fixed) as proof-of-funds in terms of liquid funds ???


----------



## harka007 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello,

You can show the following

SB\FD\PPF\EPF\Mutual funds...

NSC I doubt as you need to declare funds which can be liquidated immediately. Considering this condition NSC is a fixed deposit and cannot be en-cashed in between.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I think NSC can be shown.
But you need to get a letter from authorizing agency declaring your fund value.

Regards,
Ash


----------



## surajps (Apr 4, 2014)

harka007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> You can show the following
> 
> ...


No, its not like that,
NSC can be encashed anytime just like any FD...
only thing is that interest will be less. if we withdraw before maturity period - (4% interest + deposited amount).
If NSC is matured, we will get (8.5% interest + deposited amount).....


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi all, 

Pls. Guide regarding the Proof of funds to be submitted. 

1.Can we show the house as a proof of funds 

2.Is it valid if its jointly in the name of applicant(female), spouse, son and the mother of the applicant


----------



## surajps (Apr 4, 2014)

House, Car, Land, etc.. is not accceptable by the Canadian Embassy.
Funds should be in *"Liquid"* Form..... !! 

investments in baks, bonds,etc only are applicable. Eg:- PPF, EPF, Mutual funds, FD, etc...


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

surajps said:


> House, Car, Land, etc.. is not accceptable by the Canadian Embassy.
> Funds should be in "Liquid" Form..... !!
> 
> investments in baks, bonds,etc only are applicable. Eg:- PPF, EPF, Mutual funds, FD, etc...


We are three members so the amount is 18079/-cad $ we have to show all this amount in liquid? Also if FD is shown can a recent one be valid?

Again from where to get the valuation done in cad $?


----------



## surajps (Apr 4, 2014)

yes... u have to show the complete amount in liquid assets....
you can either use ur credit card or dd for payment.

yes.. the FD can be a recent one.. that accounts....


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

surajps said:


> yes... u have to show the complete amount in liquid assets....
> you can either use ur credit card or dd for payment.
> 
> yes.. the FD can be a recent one.. that accounts....


Thanks suraj ... that clears my doubts


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi suraj, 

I have come to know through an agent that we can show insurance policies as proof of funds ... is it true ??


----------



## manishkrchaudhary (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi All,

Can we also show Credit Card as proof of funds???

Please advice.

Thanks in Advance.

Kumar


----------

